# Need help with value



## Glockguy82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got a beretta 92 sb compact type m. Its a single stack magazine that holds 8 rounds. It has original box with 2 magazines and 2 brushes. Im no expert but id rate it 98_99%. Apparently they are kind of hard to find.

I want to know the value or a reasonable price to sale it for if I want to. Thanks for any help.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

They are harder to find than other 92 variables. But, they do come along every now and then. 

In the condition you stated, I'd venture a guesstimate of about $575.00 or so. That being a private sale of course.


----------



## Glockguy82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Ive seen some online and guys asking 850 which seemed high but I really dont know enough about them


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

550 to 650


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's what someone is willing to pay you for it.............


----------



## Glockguy82 (Jan 30, 2013)

berettabone said:


> It's what someone is willing to pay you for it.............


I agree. But what is a good asking price. Ive seen some sale for 800 but that was 2_3 years ago


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

People are asking obscene prices for firearms.........do we need to do ALL of your homework for you?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glockguy82 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ive seen some online and guys asking 850 which seemed high but I really dont know enough about them


Right now, pretty much anything gun related is high priced.

I would never pay $850.00 for what you have.


----------



## Glockguy82 (Jan 30, 2013)

berettabone said:


> People are asking obscene prices for firearms.........do we need to do ALL of your homework for you?


Im not asking you to do homework for me. I am a huge glock guy and know what they are worth. I came here to a beretta forum because I figured your knowledge of this gun would surpass mine.


----------



## Glockguy82 (Jan 30, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Right now, pretty much anything gun related is high priced.
> 
> I would never pay $850.00 for what you have.


Yea I agree. $850 is high. Its just hard to find a true value on it. Ive heard anything from $575 to $850. Thats a big difference in price so im trying to find out more.

Thanks for your help though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glockguy82 said:


> Yea I agree. $850 is high. Its just hard to find a true value on it. Ive heard anything from $575 to $850. Thats a big difference in price so im trying to find out more.
> 
> Thanks for your help though.


If it's a clean as you say, you should be able to get something in the mid $600's for it.


----------



## Glockguy82 (Jan 30, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If it's a clean as you say, you should be able to get something in the mid $600's for it.


Id be happy with that. Yea its very clean. Its a beautiful gun id just rather have something else


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

*92sb*

As an owner of a 92sb L , If you selling it, I would ask for 750.00. You can neg. from there. Pics?


----------



## Glockguy82 (Jan 30, 2013)

losingle said:


> As an owner of a 92sb L , If you selling it, I would ask for 750.00. You can neg. from there. Pics?


I need to take pics. I will and ill post them.

If anyone is interested its for sale. Willing to negotiate. Im in NC so we would have to figure out arrangements. Also I can text pictures to you.


----------

